# My new Clown Fish



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*I got my 2 baby clown fish yesterday that ive been waiting for so thought id share some piccys with you all :lol: the pics aint all that good as they wouldnt keep still lol*


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

aww i love clown fish lookin gd


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

penny their gorgeous...


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice penny.. the good thing about getting two babies is that they will change sex where necessary to become a male and female 'pair' when older


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

ooo get three, fishy threesomes, ooo maybe not, double the nagging :twisted:

nice fish pen, no doubt you want my dorry next :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Penny they look great......So what are their names then :?:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

They are adorable! I love clown fish! Nice one!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Greenphase said:


> Penny they look great......So what are their names then :?:



*Well i wanted something different other than Nemo so i have chosen "Dakota & Darwin"*

*Thanx guys for all the kind comments and yes Mike i'll be wanting your Dory soon :wink: bring her next week if ya want lol*


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Great names Penny


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Thanx Ryan i thought so :lol: *


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Great pics Penny :wink: all you need now is the marine coral life that they live in, unsure what it is as im not into marines! :wink:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

cool clowns penny


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

shes got some of the marine life they live with, a live bed and live rock with many different things growing on it, if you mean hosting then clowns do not actually host only with a nem, they will host with anything that takes thier fancy, mine have taken a fancy to the skimmer inlet this week :shock:


----------



## Lofty (Oct 15, 2005)

My clowns completely ignored the nem i bought for them and hosted in a toadstool! Every time they rub against it, it all retyracts in! Quite funny to watch


----------

